# QUESTION: Recaro Sportster CS Install in a 2014 VW Beetle 1.8 Gen3



## BasicallyA911 (Aug 2, 2018)

I just purchased a set of leather/heated Recaro Sportster CS seats (my dream seats) from a good friend of mine with the intention of putting them in my Bug. I know it is possible since VWVortex fitted these seats to their Super Beetle build for SEMA a few years back.

I was wondering if anyone here on the forums had any insight as to what mounting brackets one would need to fit these seats in the car? 

Secondarily, is there anyone with any know-how about how to allow the heating functionality of the Sportster CS seats to be controlled with the factory buttons? 

Thanks!


----------



## halo777 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have some VW mk5/6 hardware for these seats. Do you have any idea of your car is the mounts as mk5/6?


----------



## BasicallyA911 (Aug 2, 2018)

Oh, interesting. I will need to check with a master VW tech friend of mine to make sure but it just might be a mk6 setup as the car is a 14'. If this would work with the Sportster CS seats (which already have the Recaro sliders fitted to the bottom), would you be willing to sell them?


----------



## halo777 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, check with your buddy and let me know.

I wanted to keep it all together, but can probably work you out a deal on just the parts you need. 

The pieces are all authentic Recaro.


----------



## halo777 (Jan 30, 2011)

Actually, I was just taking a closer look at the seats. The pieces above where previously attached to the frame of the car and bottom of the sliders. Looking closer, I noticed that there are another couple pieces in between the recaro metal base and the sliders. And the factory seat belt receptacles somehow attach in there. So, they must be part of the kit as well.

The set I got was installed in a Golf. Not sure the year, but it was a newer model. These also have the Recaro side air bags, and the levers on the seat backs to recline them forward to access back seats. You might want this option on your two door Beetle, if you dont have it on your set. There is also a bunch of wiring that the guy told me hooks right up on the Golf.

Im starting to think I should just sell the entire seat set as a whole with all the brackets. It seems a shame to break it up. You sure you dont want to just buy the whole seat package ??? LOL


----------



## BasicallyA911 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thank you Halo, I appreciate the offer, but I actually already have a pair of the seats that I purchased from a friend. The sliders are already installed on the bottom as well. The only thing I need is the hardware to mount them to the actual car itself, and that is what I have had trouble finding because I have no clue what I need or what works with the beetle.

I should be meeting up with my master VW tech friend tonight. I will show him the photos you sent and I will get back to you once I know if that is what we need to fit them into the car.


----------



## halo777 (Jan 30, 2011)

Sounds good. cheers!


----------



## BasicallyA911 (Aug 2, 2018)

halo777 said:


> Sounds good. cheers!


Sending you a PM.


----------

